# Notation of some special FX in EWQLSO



## DeOlivier (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi everybody. I don't know if this is the right place for this question... I'm notating some of my pieces to be played by a real orchestra at the moment. I want to use some of the effects featured in EWQLSO, but don't really know how to notate them. I already asked on the SO forum some months ago but got no answer.

The effects I'm uncertain about are the following:

- Strings scratching FX (11 violins scratching FX), especially the one on G2.
- French horn cluster bends (6FH clstr bend WT).
- Sus. cymbal scrapes (26 Zildjan crash, E5-A5). How do you specify the duration of the scrape, as it's a small "crescendo" in many cases?

Could anyone with more notation experience help? I can also post mp3 examples of the sounds in case of need.

Thank you, Oliver


----------



## Waywyn (Jan 5, 2009)

I didn't load up the patches you mean, but as for the cymbal scrape or switch (if you mean these crescendo wooshes with a little bit more whip-ish dynamic at the end) you could just write the note as long as you want the scratch and then p to f (or whatever you want). Above you can write "cymbal scratch" or something.

At my recent session I had the same thing going on. Besides all that you can still talk to the conductor or player right before the recording takes place. Should be no problem at all.


----------



## Evan Gamble (Jan 5, 2009)

I dont know of the specific patches youre describing but..

Strings scratching is usually done by bowing behind the bridge asynchronously.

Notate with grace notes of the 4 open strings in a box put a note that this is "behind the bridge" and than say "play asynchronously". and put a line for the duration in which you want the figure to be played.

the f horn bends youll have to be more specific in which how they bend. If theyre are going up and down ala goldenthal. Notate the cluster of notes (whatever it is) and than have them going up and down a semi-tone while stopping and un-stopping the horn. Show lines inbetween the notes to indicate glisses and continue on with the duration with a wavy-line.

if they are bending just down or up than notate cluster of notes and just indicate the direction with a line.

Hope this helps..if you post mp3s I could notate it exactly for you.

Best.


----------



## DeOlivier (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks for your help guys! Evan, you can download an mp3 of the sounds I meant at:

http://www.oliverwallner.com/exchange/ewqlso_fx.mp3 (www.oliverwallner.com/exchange/ewqlso_fx.mp3)


----------



## Evan Gamble (Jan 5, 2009)

DeOlivier @ Mon Jan 05 said:


> Thanks for your help guys! Evan, you can download an mp3 of the sounds I meant at:
> 
> http://www.oliverwallner.com/exchange/ewqlso_fx.mp3 (www.oliverwallner.com/exchange/ewqlso_fx.mp3)



Ok thats not scratching but random fast marcatos going up in to their highest possible note.

The horn effect..just write out the notes and indicate to fall with a line to the cluster and back to the unison pitch.

I did this real fast..

Tell me if you need to see the horn effect. Also I didnt listen to the starting pitches of the strings so they arent right, just put it near the register.


----------



## musicpete (Jan 6, 2009)

Haha, that's funny. This is exactely how I notated an effect in a waltz I did last year. 

Didnt know about the QLSO strings FX back then.


----------



## Evan Gamble (Jan 6, 2009)

musicpete @ Tue Jan 06 said:


> Haha, that's funny. This is exactely how I notated an effect in a waltz I did last year.
> 
> Didnt know about the QLSO strings FX back then.



must be one fucked up waltz :wink:

pretty common effect.


----------



## musicpete (Jan 6, 2009)

Yeah, fucked up for sure!

I had the brass playing this kind of twisted superhero theme in 3/4, while strings and woodwinds play these runs and glissandi, before settling back into a more romantic 50s style waltz. Some crazy stuff... My guess is, that it would sound nice when performed by a real orchestra.

Oliver, if you want to learn more about that kind of notation, I recommend you to study some scores of

Bartok: Miraculous Mandarin
Penderecki: De natura sonoris 1 & 2, Threnody for the victims of Hiroshima
Ligeti: Atmospheres
Stravinsky: Rite of the spring

I must've listened to the recordings of peace piece 100 times, not to mention the hours of score study. It helps with understanding!


----------



## Evan Gamble (Jan 6, 2009)

another recommendation for score study is any Corigliano (which is pretty much where I got this effect from).


----------



## musicpete (Jan 6, 2009)

Oh yeah! Try his suite from "altered states"! And listen to the soundtrack CD. Brilliant! He's a genius!


----------



## DeOlivier (Jan 10, 2009)

Thank you for the notation example and also for the score studying tips.

Would you say the way I notated the two effects below will suffice? In the violins example, I want them to do the scratching effect at a lower volume for a few bars and then rise up to a climax. Is it actually possible to do this effect at mp? Or whould you specify something else than marcato in this case?


----------



## DeOlivier (Jan 10, 2009)

...and the horn effect:


----------



## musicpete (Jan 10, 2009)

It's funny how all those samples completely ruined our ability to put music onto paper. 

Some little remarks:

Violin example: Right now your intentions are a bit ambiguous. Personally I'd change the wording to "Sul ponticello. Random fast marcato notes between the given pitches (including the upper-/lowermost pitch as well as all half-/quartertones)." Or easier: "Sul pont. Random fast marcato notes with random pitch.". Or why don't you make it graphic? A picture says more than a thousand words. This is what I did recently:





Horns: I suggest using an arrow to indicate the direction of the bend and putting the target note in there. There is a musical sign for a quartertone step, you'll find it in your notation program.

If you need more help with this, why don't you write me a pm? I'm also in Vienna and love to help. Of course I am by no means in the same league as you, but this modern music stuff is just my thing.


----------

